# What times do the offers show for austin?



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

What times do the offers show for austin?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t live in Austin, but myself and a good friend of mine (he’s from the Pacific Northwest) have found that offers (I’m assuming you mean Amazon offers) can literally drop any time of day, even well past midnight.

I don’t use Facebook anymore, but when I did there were people on there who would literally be posting to the rest of the group a comment like “They just dropped!”

If you are looking for something like a week’s work of shifts, watch closely Friday and Saturday anywhere from mid-afternoon to well past midnight. It is THAT random.

Sorry I couldn’t get any more specific.


----------

